# Short Hike Ideas?



## Dominic (Aug 7, 2020)

Anyone have any favorite trails or secret coves that are worth a visit?


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 7, 2020)

Dominic said:


> Anyone have any favorite trails or secret coves that are worth a visit?


OC?


----------



## Dominic (Aug 7, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> OC?


Sure


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 7, 2020)

Dominic said:


> Anyone have any favorite trails or secret coves that are worth a visit?


Take a look at this site:








						7 Amazing Hikes in Ventura County
					

A list of hikes to do this spring, varying from only a couple miles to those that may warrant an overnight trip Never knew Ventura County could be so beautiful? Neither did I. With sweeping ocean views, crisp coastal air and oak tree lined paths that make you feel like you've been suddenly...




					www.travelisthecure.com


----------



## nononono (Aug 7, 2020)

*Lots of Hiking.....!


Palomar Mountain State Park
19952 State Park Drive
Open Now...!
Forested Hiking,Camping & Fishing.....*


----------



## doubled (Aug 7, 2020)

This can be a fun family or group option.









						Registration for the Six-Pack of Peaks Challenge is NOW OPEN!
					

Registration for the Six-Pack of Peaks Challenge is NOW OPEN! Learn more at https://sixpackofpeaks.com/socal/




					sixpackofpeaks.com


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 7, 2020)

Dominic said:


> Sure


Trail 6, San Onofre State Beach.  You have to be comfortable in your skin if you know what I mean. Top of the World in Laguna Beach has a six mile hike down the mountain and then back up.  Snakes are out so early morning only.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 7, 2020)

I would suggest the following. 

Find your favorite drinking establishment.

Don't park there. 

Park a few blocks away. 

Presto. You have a short hike to a worthwhile destination.


----------



## espola (Aug 7, 2020)

Big Horn Mine off Angeles Crest Highway.









						Big Horn Mine Trail Hike (DIrections & Parking) - HikingGuy.com
					

The hike to Big Horn Mine (an iconic photo spot) is a fun and easy way to enjoy the breathtaking scenery of Angeles National Forest without a major effort.




					hikingguy.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2020)

Dominic said:


> Anyone have any favorite trails or secret coves that are worth a visit?


Hey Dominic, go take a hike, get it?


----------



## Dominic (Aug 7, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hey Dominic, go take a hike, get it?


I "Walked" into this one LOL


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2020)

Dominic said:


> I "Walked" into this one LOL


Not sure if holy jim canyon is open, but it’s a nice walk, at least it was before it burned a few years ago.


----------



## espola (Aug 8, 2020)

The lost section of SR 39

Originally constructed to connect Angeles Crest Highway at Islip Saddle to the Azusa area, one section was so difficult to keep open due to recurring landslides that Caltrans eventually gave up and blocked it off, reserving the right to open it at some future date.  Opening it up completely is on my fantasy list of things I would do if elected Governor.  The area of the route is rugged, but at one time it was a 2-lane road, so it is a relatively easy hike or bike trip.  The closed and gated section is about 6 miles long, but the two ends are about 70 miles apart by highway.









						Google Maps
					

Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




					www.google.com


----------



## espola (Aug 8, 2020)

Snow Summit chairlift

Ride up, hike or bike down.  The website says open daily 10am - 4pm through Labor Day, but I would call first in case of covid shutdown.









						Hours at Big Bear Mountain Resort
					

Find mountain hours of operation for Big Bear Mountain Resort including opening and closing dates, blackout dates, food & dining, and more.




					www.bigbearmountainresort.com


----------



## espola (Aug 8, 2020)

Fish Creek trail

The trailhead parking lot is the highest starting point for those wishing to reach the summit of San Gorgonio (but not the shortest).  Depending on fitness or adventurous spirit, it can be a short hike into the woods and back (heavily damaged by forest fire a few years back) or an overnighter with several options for camping locations (bring water!).   There is even a webforum for hikers in the area --





__





						Topic: Fish Creek Camp 5-29-2020 | San Gorgonio Wilderness Association
					





					sgwa.org


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 8, 2020)

Dominic said:


> Sure


Laguna has some awesome caves and under water tunnels and coves Dom.  Table Rock was in the video of No Doubt's "Running" song and no doubt, one of OC's all time great bands.  My buddy went to high school with some of them when they played at lunch time.


----------



## espola (Aug 8, 2020)

Torrey Pines Gliderport to Black's Beach with options for the return route

Take water, a beach towel, and sunscreen.

Any grandma who doesn't need a walker or oxygen tank can manage the well-marked main trail that starts south of the concession stands.  The trail at the north end of the parking lot can be a tricky scramble and is not really maintained.  A longer option is to walk north up the beach to Torrey Pines State Park and then up through trails and the original placement of Route 101 looping back by Torrey Pines golf course and the medical/research buildings next to UCSD.  (Our obstetrician had his office there with a perfect view of the golf course - we had great insurance then otherwise I don't know how we could have afforded him.  And he knew Dr. Salk!)  

As for the alleged legendary supposed quasi-legal nude sunbathing that may or may not have taken place there in the past or present, just maintain proper social distancing.

Another bonus - since the parking lot is separated from the golf course by just a chain-link fence, sometimes one can find runaway golf balls there.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Laguna has some awesome caves and under water tunnels and coves Dom.  Table Rock was in the video of No Doubt's "Running" song and no doubt, one of OC's all time great bands.  My buddy went to high school with some of them when they played at lunch time.


Cypress HS?


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 8, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Cypress HS?


Loara HS 87' I believe


----------



## nononono (Aug 9, 2020)

Dominic said:


> I "Walked" into this one LOL


*Not at all.....*


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 9, 2020)

espola said:


> Torrey Pines Gliderport to Black's Beach with options for the return route
> 
> Take water, a beach towel, and sunscreen.
> 
> ...


----------



## nononono (Aug 9, 2020)

espola said:


> Torrey Pines Gliderport to Black's Beach with options for the return route
> 
> Take water, a beach towel, and sunscreen.
> 
> ...




*Thanks for further confirming what I have Stated is your TRUE nature is.....*

*You're one sick F@#k....!*


----------

